# "Checking out" for a simpler lifestyle



## BrandNewBum (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi everyone from Sunny and Hot Houston, TX

After years of the high-tech world, I'm facing my second layoff and second divorce.

So, it's time to take some time for myself and live a lifelong dream while I have the time!

Getting ready to sell the cars and boats and furniture and junk, soon-to-be ex is getting the house, and I'm looking at boats! I'm drawn to the simpler lifestyle, figuring that the rigid confines of a sailboat will be a good antidote to my packrat tendencies.

I'm also rather disillusioned with corporate america, the government, the first ex wife, the materialistic pursuits, debt, credit cards, and all the societal pressure to bust my a** so I can buy more stuff. Nope, no more, not gonna do it. I just don't buy it any more.

I'm going from a 6-figure income to unemployment, and I'm looking forward to it!

I'm very handy and have a good selection of tools, which I'll be keeping in a friends garage.

My living/cruising goals:
Full-time liveaboard
occasional 3-5 day coastal cruising along Texas and Louisiana
Eventually: 1-3 week carribean/central america/south america cruises

My boat criteria:
Under $10k
Must be functional (sail and power, head)
Diesel inboard
Enclosed head
Cruising oriented, not a racer
Singlehandable
Blue-water capable

I've found a boat that I think would fit the bill nicely - a 1970's Cheoy Lee 32 designed by Ray Richards

The boat is claimed to be sound, dirty, worn but not abused and functional aside from the common Cheoy Lee leaks from the teak deck.

I'm curious for any feedback from sailors about Cheoy Lee boats as cruisers and as a liveaboard.

Thanks!

BrandNewBum


----------



## mhanson (Oct 16, 2003)

*Cheoy Lee*

I've never sailed a Cheoy Lee but I think you're on to a good boat.

Mike and Kylie just returned from 3 years aboard their Cheoy Lee Bermuda 30, "Meggie." You should contact them for their impressions at: timetosail dot blogspot dot com.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm on a 1970's Morgan. Old boats of that vintage can be strong vessels. You'll do well to have the "do it yourself" skills. Many of those older Choy Lee's had wooden spars and that might be troublesome. I always think a survey is worthwhile to at least help identify what work you have ahead. There is a tremendous freedom and economy that comes with non-ownership. We are fulltime liveaboard cruisers in Maine now, but back to the south by winter. 'take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

It's not impossible to fulfill your wish list for the cost you describe. This kind of deal does come along now, and then. Best wishes in finding the boat to serve you well......i2f


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

I would look at an Albin Vega. Well made boats and can probably go anywhere you want. Vega1860 is a respected member here and lives on one with his wife and has sailed his from Hawaii and back. He would be a source for information.

Good luck with you search and welcome aboard.

- CD


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words CD. Just got back (To Seattle) from cruising the San Juans and NW Washington. We have decided to go up the inside passage to Alaska next summer before heading for the Deep South (Pacific) and hope to get in some winter cruising in the Pacific Northwest this year. My forum participation has been put on the back burner in favor of cruising. No internet access (Or cell towers) where we've been


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

no internet, or cell towers.......HOW PERFECT!.........*i2f*


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

vega1860 said:


> Thanks for the kind words CD. Just got back (To Seattle) from cruising the San Juans and NW Washington. We have decided to go up the inside passage to Alaska next summer before heading for the Deep South (Pacific) and hope to get in some winter cruising in the Pacific Northwest this year. My forum participation has been put on the back burner in favor of cruising. No internet access (Or cell towers) where we've been


Jeez Vega... without Sailnet how are you going to learn the proper anchor or crimping technique? You are putting your life and boat at risk. And all this time I thought you a wise and cautious sailor. HEHE!

- CD


----------

